# New Bow



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Obviously everyone is different as far as feel goes. What I am wondering is the new Hoyt price tag of $1800 for the Carbon Ultra Rx3 is a bit steep. Now I know everything about it is super sweet but in general all Hoyts cost 35% more on average than other bow making companies. What would stop someone from getting a Prime Logic or Centurgy and save $600-$700. I mean that extra money could easily be put into a new rest and sight real easy and save even more.🤔
How much is too much for you guys? Where do you draw the line? 
My wife allotted me $5000 in hunting gear and tags for next year until she saw the new Hoyt I was going to buy. 😲
Not happy was an understatement and I think she is going to reduce my budget 🤨

Maybe I should ask what other wife friendly man happy quality bows I should be looking for? Corey Jacobsen is shooting Prime is why I mentioned it up there. Supposedly Matthew's are for eastern white tail hunters?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I shot a Hoyt for the last 5 years. Shot a bunch of bows this year trying to decide. Not saying the price tag didn’t have something to do with it, but I got a prime logic CT5 this year and love it. Fits me well and shoots great. Also have a buddy that shot the rx-1 last year and is shooting a Mathews traverse this year. Lots of good bows out there in the $1000 range.

The Hoyts are great bows, but I’m not personally able to justify $1800 for the bare bow. Didn’t hurt that the prime felt better to me when I shot them all. 

IMO save that money and put it into your accessories and other gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I will never buy another Hoyt carbon bow. Not a hater, in fact have a CS 34 ZT that will not leave my possesion anytime soon.

I cannot justify the price (anymore). If I were in the new bow market today, I'd take a serious look at the Bowtech Realm series...


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

There are lots of quality options for a lot less. Also Carbon. I shoot a carbon bowtech.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Umm... So much to digest in there.

First- You gotta figure out this budget thing lol. Good luck.

Next- Why is Hoyt 35% more? Have you seen who they sponsor? That is why... they spend more on marketing and more on big name endorsements than any of the other brands. I still can't get over a carbon bow weighing about 4 pounds. I get it, there are other benefits and yada yada.

I shoot Mathews. Flagship bows for a grand. I am not a whitetail hunter, and have killed muley's with them so I don't think you need to worry there.

There are too many great bows for $1k or less to pay $2k. Prime makes an amazing bow. Mathews, PSE, Bowtech... all make great bows that you can get for much less than an RX-3 or RX-1.

I would go to the bowshop (more than 1), and shoot the flagship bow of each. I shot the RX-1 next to a Triax and couldn't for the life of me tell why it was $650 more. I shot the Mathews Vertix and Traverse next to an RX-3, and again, can't tell you why it's more. When you shoot a carbon PSE, you can tell why they might charge more for their lighter carbon, that also has better cams.

Here would be my list in your case(rough prices):

Mathews
Vertix - $1k
Traverse - $1k

PSE
Evoke (EC) - $950
Evolve - $1050

Prime
Logic - $1k
Centergy - $1100

Bowtech
Reign - $1k
Realm - $1100

This list doesn't include all the great bows that are less than a grand.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

One limiting factor I'm having is my DL. I picked up a Hoyt powermax just to get started and havent even been hunting with it. Problem is the DL max out at 30". Now, I'm shooting it fine but I feel my front shoulder shift up and isnt compressing into the socket like it should (according to John Dudley)
I havent even shot a bow with my DL, ever. I'm shooting 70# easy and pulled back my buddies Rx1 at 80# with ease. So I'd like that as well.

Definitely need to drive to a bunch of shops but here in the North of Utah shops are limited. I like the one in Logan but it's a bit of a drive. The rest are the same, South Salt Lake. Please dont even mention Wild Arrow. I'm not a flat bill kind of guy, at all, what so ever.

Okay okay I'll stop complaining about the shops being far out. Ill just have to make time for it even if I drive into Idaho.

The price point for Hoyts make a little more sense being they sponsor big names. I honestly dont care about names tho and would rather the bow be affordable. Corey is a ME, probably better elk hunter than Hanes and shoots Primes. That is ultimately what got me thinking. Anyways, in the coming months I'll let yall know how different bows shoot for my 6'4" frame.

I appreciate the encouragement to look elsewhere and positive feedback. For some reason I didn't think anyone looked at other companies seriously other than Hoyt and Matthews.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

olibooger said:


> One limiting factor I'm having is my DL. I picked up a Hoyt powermax just to get started and havent even been hunting with it. Problem is the DL max out at 30". Now, I'm shooting it fine but I feel my front shoulder shift up and isnt compressing into the socket like it should (according to John Dudley)
> I havent even shot a bow with my DL, ever. I'm shooting 70# easy and pulled back my buddies Rx1 at 80# with ease. So I'd like that as well.
> 
> Definitely need to drive to a bunch of shops but here in the North of Utah shops are limited. I like the one in Logan but it's a bit of a drive. The rest are the same, South Salt Lake. Please dont even mention Wild Arrow. I'm not a flat bill kind of guy, at all, what so ever.
> ...


Top of Utah is by far my favorite spot. Lance takes time, and is a hell of a tech! He knows bows, owns, operates and serves everyone at his shop.

Humphries has a lot of bows but they set my dad up 2" short on draw length and even told me mine was shorter than it is. and while they are great guys, they are so busy being in downtown flat brim salt lake that they are very much a process.

I drive right past ALLL the way to Jakes.

To each their own.

What is your draw length??


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I too had an awesome experience with Lance. I'd like to shoot several bows. If one shop doesn't have one then...to the next. I honestly hope ToU has what I'm looking for just because I had that great of an experience. 

Where is Jake's? 

My draw length is 32" I keep telling myself I could settle on 31.5" if I had to but then I say what was the point of buying a new bow to be a half inch short?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

olibooger said:


> I too had an awesome experience with Lance. I'd like to shoot several bows. If one shop doesn't have one then...to the next. I honestly hope ToU has what I'm looking for just because I had that great of an experience.
> 
> Where is Jake's?
> 
> My draw length is 32" I keep telling myself I could settle on 31.5" if I had to but then I say what was the point of buying a new bow to be a half inch short?


Jake's is in Orem.

*Don't settle*. Get the correct draw length.

I would call each shop and see what bow's they have in a 32" draw and prices.

The Boss Bowtech(I think its the BT-mag now), the Traverse, and a few of the PSE (evoke 35, beast) will all fit that. Top of Utah will have all of those.

The Prime CT9 will go to 32" and 80lbs.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Brotha man Elk, the ATA on the CT9 is 39" 😯

That there seems hugemongous in my wee little brain. I'd imagine it shoots really well but hot diggity that's like the height of a small child. 

Haha, I'm going to take your advice and call the shops and definitely shoot them first.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

olibooger said:


> Brotha man Elk, the ATA on the CT9 is 39"
> 
> That there seems hugemongous in my wee little brain. I'd imagine it shoots really well but hot diggity that's like the height of a small child.
> 
> Haha, I'm going to take your advice and call the shops and definitely shoot them first.


I'm also 6'4" and shoot the ct5 at 30"

But at 31.5 you might be a bit more limited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

That took me some thinking. Limited with a longer DL than 30" at 31.5" ?

Oh, then I get it. Bow choice will be more limited due to DL need being 32"

Unfortunately the Rx3 ultra supports the DL I'm looking at but not exactly the price point. 

I need to shoot a few different ATA lengths.

This is probably an opinion based question, but how long ATA is too long for hunting? I'm looking more at hunting elk if that matters. Probably won't find me up a tree anytime soon.

Being 6'4" I imagine 39" ATA not being a huge deal nor the nearly 4.9 lbs of weight + accessories that come with it. From where I'm dreaming (literally) hunting it seems a bit rugged and I dont want the large bow to be what hinders a harvest.

Then again I may not have much of a choice. Time will tell


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd take a look at the Mathews Traverse. It'll work with DL up to 32.5" from what I remember. I'd have a tough time paying $1800 for a bare bow... I recently bought a new Mathews Halon 32 for $750 and it's been an awesome bow. Can't wait to chase elk in WY soon.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

olibooger said:


> Brotha man Elk, the ATA on the CT9 is 39" &#128559;
> 
> That there seems hugemongous in my wee little brain. I'd imagine it shoots really well but hot diggity that's like the height of a small child.
> 
> Haha, I'm going to take your advice and call the shops and definitely shoot them first.


Well in our average-size land you are a giant with that 32" draw and 80lb pull. So what's a 39" bow? Lol...

I was just giving you some of the known options. There are a few though and you can find something that suits you, and keeps the wife happy, I am sure!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

There isn’t necessarily an ATA that is too long for hunting. People have been hunting and killing elk with high ATA recurves for millennia.

I shot the top three Mathews this year and ended up with a Vertix. I don’t know anything about it being only for eastern whitetail and I doubt any mulies or elk will either.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Very good points.

I'm at three to try. Maybe four.

PSE Evoke 35 EC
Hoyt Helix Ultra
Matthew's Traverse
---
Prime Logic CT9

All of which hit 32" DL and 80# pull. 90% let off on the Evoke? Pretty excited to shootem.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Us little guys can't even comprehend a 32" draw length. :mrgreen:
But I will ask why 80#? Have you got a upcoming trip to Africa for dangerous game?


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I guess it's just my thinking. 

More pounds more pass thru?

Heavier arrow, faster speed, more energy.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

at a 32 inch draw you have a long power stroke for speed so 80 is not needed and would limit arrow choices but man that bow would fling them fast.

I have a hoyt CS 2014 and love it but have not considered swapping it out. I feel I have the better cam and the prices are crazy these days. If I thought you could find a 32 in draw used i would not hesitate to look there. I have great luck this way. I have never paid more than 600 bucks for a bare bow and when I bought my hoyt CS it was new but a year old off KSL.

I have shot others, still have a 2012 elite answer and love that bow also. lots of good bows to choose from.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I oft wonder the 80lb craze... Bigger always seems to be better(so the flat brims told me). 

My old Chill R had a sweet spot for me. I tried many weights and actually settled in at 65lbs, maybe I am crazy and I know you can tune a bow at any weight but for me it tuned best and shot the very best groupings at 65. I know part of that was also the arrow but the combo of the two liked that weight. It had no problem cutting deer like butter.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> I oft wonder the 80lb craze... Bigger always seems to be better(so the flat brims told me).
> 
> My old Chill R had a sweet spot for me. I tried many weights and actually settled in at 65lbs, maybe I am crazy and I know you can tune a bow at any weight but for me it tuned best and shot the very best groupings at 65. I know part of that was also the arrow but the combo of the two liked that weight. It had no problem cutting deer like butter.


same here, I shot 67-70 pounds for a long time, for a while I shot a 78 pound bow with my fingers, that was plain crazy.

this year i am shooting 62.2 pounds and really enjoying it.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I had an 80 lb Martin bow once. It hurt to shoot it at 80 so I kept it at 70. Had a PSE I preferred at 65. Shot all my Mathew's at 70 and my Elite's at 70. 2 years ago I turned them down. My 09 Elite GT500 is now at 59.8, my 13 Elite Answer is at 60, and my 15 Elite Synergy is at 65. I doubt I will ever shoot 70 lbs again. I have gone away from mechanical broad heads and shoot all C on C broad heads. Everything I have shot over the years except a couple of Elk from 20 years ago have had pass thru's. The old theory from years ago was to keep the arrow embedded in the critter so it continues to cut and do more damage when the animal moves. Been interesting how theories have changed along with equipment over the last 40 plus years.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bow_dude said:


> Been interesting how theories have changed along with equipment over the last 40 plus years.


I think it's called "marketing".

Just look at prices. The OP started off mentioned a bow that runs $1800!!
I bought myself a new bow in 2017. I felt like I really splurged with the cost of the bow I purchased -- it was easily the most expensive bow I've ever purchased. I spent about $600 on the whole setup (PSE Phenom). Yikes!

My advice? KISS. Keep It Simple Stupid. You don't have to break the bank.

Now, on the issue of your wife giving you a budget....


----------



## virgil75 (Oct 10, 2018)

Im a 32inch draw myself and we do get dismissed a lot. I ended up going with a bowtech realm X, humphries in american fork did a great job setting it up for me, got it streached out to 31.5 and it made a heck of a difference in my shooting. Shot multiple bows (minus the bowtech BT-mag) the RealmX felt the best. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Crap you guys. 

Training, mountain tough with an Exo Mtn gear plan and ordered mtn ops to supplement. Used the free hat "dad" code for fathers day. Honestly didnt really like any of the hats but settled on a camo looking one.
It came. 😶Flat brimmed.🤐 ¡Yikes! 🤐Offered it to friends, said I'd never wear it. But then. I put it on. ☹How uncomfortable. Should have ordered something else. But then😟, I looked in the mirror. 😒

Ey, not bad.🙄
But still, flat brimmed crew? Not me.😤 Then came wifey. Try it on, let me see, she said. So I did. And she liked it more than me!😧😬 Sure enough I wear the hat often now and find myself enjoying the hushin videos🤫 🤨 What has become of me? 🤔
I also found myself talking to Wild Arrow on the phone about bows and things.😲 Jeremiah will throw in some good stuff if I buy it there🤤. It's close too.
Uggh. I have succumbed to a, flat, brimmed, hat. 🤪🤢😳

Which may not so bad after all.😜😛😆


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Well maybe a few on here will forgive your flat brim hat but don't expect a lot of high fives:smile:

Good luck on the bow.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

olibooger said:


> Crap you guys.
> 
> Training, mountain tough with an Exo Mtn gear plan and ordered mtn ops to supplement. Used the free hat "dad" code for fathers day. Honestly didnt really like any of the hats but settled on a camo looking one.
> It came. &#128566;Flat brimmed.&#129296; ¡Yikes! &#129296;Offered it to friends, said I'd never wear it. But then. I put it on. ☹How uncomfortable. Should have ordered something else. But then&#128543;, I looked in the mirror. &#128530;
> ...


I can't read this.

Did you get a bow or just settle for a flat brim?


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Lance in Logan with Top of Utaj Archery doesn't sell Hoyt. The boys at Wild Arrow do and know Hoyt better. My sick and twisted mind has put on a sick and twisted hat which has altered my perception of Wild Arrow where I may be able to communicate and fit in on a level I'd buy a new Hoyt with freebies involved.... and wild arrow is the closest bow shop to mi casa.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

olibooger said:


> Lance in Logan with Top of Utaj Archery doesn't sell Hoyt. The boys at Wild Arrow do and know Hoyt better. My sick and twisted mind has put on a sick and twisted hat which has altered my perception of Wild Arrow where I may be able to communicate and fit in on a level I'd buy a new Hoyt with freebies involved.... and wild arrow is the closest bow shop to mi casa.


When the bow is almost $2000, they better provide freebies.

Make sure they have it in-stock and will set it up for you that day.


----------

